# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  3D Model not showing all sides??

## Fernandez924

Hello! im new to the forum. ﻿﻿﻿
im having an issue.. 
ive made many designs in the past and sliced them on cura and never had any issues until today. im not sure if this is a settings or model issue. when i upload the model to cura everything looks good in the solid view, but then when i slice it and review the layer view there are whole sections missing, even when i add supports or remove. im going to add photos. any ideas?

----------


## Fernandez924

CAA5DF84-58C5-4F19-BA63-F947452EF425.jpg0F1099BC-9E8E-459F-AFC7-160C0CE2F3CE.jpgFC4A6246-C5EF-477C-BF30-00CED5949ED0.jpgB0BBE536-D301-4B07-8DE7-5076BAE108F8.jpg783C4199-E4E6-4405-956C-5487F22F9B6B.jpg

----------


## fred_dot_u

What does the original model look like? How was the model created? If you open the STL file in a viewer (online or otherwise) how does it appear? Consider to post a screencap of the original or post a link to the model. If you have Meshmixer, you can run Inspector, Analyze to see if there are non-manifold sections.

----------


## Fernandez924

If you guys can see the pics I posted, Then the
 original is the white model.

----------


## fred_dot_u

It's difficult to determine from the photos, but it appears that the program used to create the model is SketchUp. That program is well known for creating models which will not print. 

If you're determined to stick with SketchUp, do some research about how to create manifold models from within the program. I tend to stay away from that program due to problems such as this.

It's possible that Meshmixer will solve the failed portions, or totally destroy the model! If you want to post the STL, I'll take a look at it to see how difficult a repair it is.

----------


## Fernandez924

yes it is sketchup. 
how do i post the STL?

----------


## Fernandez924

got it! haha

----------


## fred_dot_u

That was an interesting project. A large portion of your model had flipped normals. These are faces for which the parameters indicate that the inside is on the outside. I was able to fix that with Meshmixer, but the self-intersecting faces were a larger problem. For that, I fired up Netfabb, which eventually worked. I've not used Netfabb prior to this project and it has a great repair facility.

I've attached the repaired STL file for your enjoyment.

I strongly suggest that you consider to use a different program, even if it should require creating new synapses in the process. Fusion 360 is free to hobbyists, very powerful. There are many tutorials and videos on the 'net. Another useful program, also free, is Onshape. If you want the simplest possible program, try Tinkercad. Although it is limited in capabilities, it won't easily create problem files.

I'm a big fan of OpenSCAD, another free program, but I doubt that I would have been able to create your part using that program.

Good luck

----------


## Fernandez924

Man! Thanks so much! It worked perfect!

----------

